# 1:10 Lexan bodies



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

New Nitro on road user looking for best selection of lexan (vintage style bodies)....anyone have a web site for such a thing?

---------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## CrashTestDummy (Jan 17, 2006)

checkout www.hpiracing.com they have several vintage type bodies as does Parma


----------

